# pros and cons of each breed of dairy goat?



## njredneckgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm trying to make a decision on what type of dairy goat to get. I'd like to hear from anyone with experience raising and milking different breeds. Assuming proper care, housing and nutrition is provided, is one breed calmer than another, more resistant to disease, a better mother, or generally an easier keeper?


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Wellll......

I think it can be a personal thing. A lot of it is preference. 

Alpines tend to be very hardy, cold tolerant, good mothers, and tougher than the other breeds I have raised. They're also fairly quiet and come in a wide variety of color patterns, and they tend to milk well. I have heard peopel complain of aggression, but mine have been gentle except for an occasional dud. They also tend to be really intelligent and somewhat naughty. 

Saanens are calm, gentle, quiet....but they are white, and white is a bad thing, genetically. (Read Temple Grandin's book, "Animals in Translation", for why this is so) They are high producers, but their feet and legs tend not to be as strong (as a breed) as the other breeds. I have a real soft spot for the Saanen personality, even though I raise Alpines. Alpines are great, but Saanens are just....sweet. 

LaManchas are another calm, VERY quiet breed. If you want a dual purpose animal where you can get a really muscular butcher kid, this might be the breed. Any dairy breed can produce edible butcher kids, but LaManchas tend to be sort of meaty. They are smaller and their lack of external ears bothers some people. One thing I will say about the breed is that they seem to be able to slip their collars off more easily than other breeds with ears. 

Nubians, I don't like very much. They're loud and brassy and temperamental, and I know that there are smart ones....but I seem to only meet the real bawling dummies of the breed! They also seem more likely to lay down when you're trying to lead them (especially if a whoile crowd of people is watching!!) and just yell, while you're trying desperately to get them to stand and walk. The ones I had laid down on the milkbucket while I was milking.....took forever to learn a new routine...just...dumb. The thing is though, I just don't like them, and maybe they know it. They might act better for other people? They do produce very good milk, and if I lived in the south, I would raise either this breed or the LaMancha, because that's what sells in the south. I'd just work like heck to find smart, quiet ones, LOL. 

Toggs I don't have much experience with.

Oberhasli, have a small gene pool. My opinion on them is that only people who are really devoted to *breeding* the breed and preserving it should raise them. They're like Alpines, but smaller, quieter, more deerlike, and somewhat nicer.....and they don't produce as much, and breeding them is a challenge because the gene pool is small. 

Little goats....pygmies, Nigerians....I won't raise. I don't have the patience, and bending over all the time like that would hurt my back after a while. I like a standard sized goat, and I'd rather milk one than three for the same amount of milk. I know there are productive Nigies, but there's also a pet mentality at work, so I don't think they get culled like they should, and they also tend to be bred for color patterns and blue eyes rather than conformation or production ability. I don't like to see that in any breed, and it's one reason that I do appreciate Saanens: they're all white (except for Sables), so they all look like- there is no color breeding. 

As you can see, I'm really opinionated, and not everyone is going to agree.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

A lot of what chamoisee said, I can agree with. My dd and I raise Alpines, Oberhaslis, and LaManchas. We have had Saanens and loved them for both production and temperament. Don't like Nubians because they are noisy, but I still have one sweet, not too noisy Nubian doe. Nubians tend to be bossy, stubborn, etc. They have adorable ears, and are high-butterfat milkers. My Alpines can be bossy - the herd queen is an Alpine. As far as temperament and good tasting milk, I think my LaManchas win hands-down. DD's fitting and showing goat is a LaMancha, and she has also trained this doe to pull a cart and to carry a pack! I love my Obers - the bay with black points is striking, and they are very quiet. They did come from Alpines originally, but do tend to be smaller. Mine don't milk as heavily as the LaManchas or Alpines, but have really good tasting milk. I prefer a full sized goat because they tend to have full sized teats.

Again, this is just my opinion. I'm sure you'll hear from lots of others - I know we have some strong Nubian supporters here.


----------



## dezeeuwgoats (Jan 12, 2006)

I chose nubians, but ended up with a nigerian herd along the way, which I have since sold. So, I'll put one in for the nubians! lol

I found the nigerians noisier than my nubians, believe it or not. I culled severely for teat size, orifice size and udder texture - as those three traits helped me milk those teeny weeny goats! I culled hard for production also. After all, they are dairy goats! The milk was so sweet due to high butterfat that my family wouldn't drink it straight - only on cereal, coffee, or chocolate milk, hot cocoa, and such. I saw far more kidding troubles with my nigies than with my nubians. That, my having large hands and being unable to assist - along with just needing more milk is why I chose to sell my nigie herd.

I love my nubians. Mine aren't overly noisy as a group, but I do have ONE noisy doe. I think she's a food addict.  I agree with the not overly intelligent verdict, but they are creatures of habit. Don't mess with the routine and we all get along fine. My kids are dam raised, and all friendly. The milk is wonderful, I get a good amount of cream. Some guests think it is too creamy! ( what weirdos!) I only bought does that had milk production records showing that they averaged eight pounds a day throughout the duration of their lactation. I'm a believer in official production records and linear appraisal.

I prefer to think of those negative nubian traits as 'personality'. They just seem to have more personality than some of the other breeds, IMO. Maybe I'm glutton for punishment? Now, I'm not dealing with noisy nubians - I'd cull a really noisy one, that would drive me nuts. I like the quirky personality, in general and that along with the high butterfat, and their ability to take the heat down here in Arizona is why I chose nubians in the first place. 

My nubians were far calmer than my nigerians. Can't comment on the disease resistance - haven't really had enough experience with sick ones. I'd say overall, the goats I've dealt with have been pretty healthy. Both breeds were easy keepers - they both ate A LOT, lol. I was really surprised at how much feed a goat can put away. My first thought is that the nigies were better mothers - however, my nubian girls all came from a herd that practiced CAE prevention, so none of them had ever raised their own kids. I had to teach them that, at 2, 3, and 4 years old. The first year was tricky - one doe took to it easily (the two year old), and the others it took longer. All of my FF are better mothers though - so I don't really think I can blame it on the breed. 

I have to say, that I think my posative experience with goats comes from having bought from established breeders with decades of experience behind them. They had been selecting for things like personality, milk production, conformation, etc for the last 30 years. I paid what some here would consider exhoribitant prices, probably. But my experience with my own herd has overall been an excellent one. It's not due to me, I'm too new at this for that. I personally think that finding a reputable, established breeder as nearby as possible is a better criteria for selecting the 'right' breed. I happened to luck out and have a nubian breeder about an hour from me. She has saved a kid for me more than once, being just a phone call away - or an email away. Better yet, we have become dear friends!


Niki


----------



## Sherrynboo (Mar 19, 2005)

I can only speak for Toggenburgs. We have two that are wonderful! They were both bottle fed and love people. They are only a bit noisy at breakfast and dinner time. They both milk well even though this is their first freshening. My two part nubians on the other hand, drive me crazy with their screaming and one is an escape artist. Those two are on their way out of here as soon as I can find an unsuspecting fool to take them!

Sherry in GA


----------



## njredneckgirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, what great information! I am leaning towards Lamanchas. I did have Nubians as a teenager and I remember them bawling a lot and kicking the milk buckets over but I didn't have anything to compare them to. I also tried nigies 3 years ago but milking them was impossible for me, our local fox would steal the kids when it could, and the lambing pens I have for sheep were playthings for the nigies to jump over. Thanks everyone, I'm so glad I found this community!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

You guys are freaking me out!  I'm going to own a couple of Nubians is about a week. Somebody with "good" nubians speak up! 

I have visions of bawling goats 24/7... :Bawling: 

:help: RedTartan


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Very good assessments, chamoisee!

I will say that I have heard that the Toggenberg milk tends to get "goatier" faster than that of other breeds, but I don't know that from experience. 

I have some pure Nubians. The first one I got yelled herself into laryngitis when we brought her home. Since then she is fairly quiet, except when she went into heat. Then she hollered until I brought her to the buck. She seemed embarraaed by the whole thing, too. 

I had a Nubian/LaMancha cross who was loud and yelled all the time. She sounded like a fog horn. Her name is Christmas but we called her Mavis because she sounded like a cross old yenta. My son HATED her because she never shut up. I thought it was kind of funny myself. Her twin was quiet though.

I found the purebred Nubians don't do as well in my cold climate. They were the ones to get shivery. I also read in one of those huge, expensive goat medicine books a chart that listed every breed and cross and correlated it to all the ills and health problems goats can have. The purebred Nubians were WAY HIGH on every single thing compared to all other breeds and crosses, I don't know why. But Nubian crosses were as hardy as the bother breeds. 

The Nubians have sweet, creamy milk, though. 

Personally, my favorites are the Alpines, and the Nigies, but I also like the LaManchas and Saanans. A Saanan/Alpine cross is a nice goat. 

Best wishes! Jill


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I've got three nice, nice Nubians. Loud, yes. But nice on the milkstand (once trained FFs) and productive. Love the milk. 

As others have stated, it comes down to personal preference. And most importantly, buy from someone reputable who raises for the traits you desire, and practices good management. (IMO, auction barn doesn't cut it!)

Good Luck! Please let us know what you decide. (pix, too!)

NeHi


----------



## tltater (Jul 13, 2004)

I have one Nubian. She isn't the brightest bulb in the bunch but she is so sweet and very easy to handle. She's excellent on the milk stand and her milk is awesome. She can be loud....when in heat and when wanting to be milked!!! Other than that, she is like all the others.

I have one LaMancha. She is the quietest sweetest most docile creature you have ever met. But, she is also the herd queen! Never have a problem milking her and her milk is awesome as well....not as creamy but very sweet tasting. If she does get noisy its A. She's in heat(which she doesn't always make noise than either!) B. She's hungry C. It's her turn to be milked!

I have one pygmy that I have milked. She has nice sized teats and didn't have a great temperment in the beginning as far as being milked is concerned but is awesome now. She can be noisy but only when hungry and again wanting to be milked. She has the milk my DH loves the most. It is soooo creamy!

I also have a kinder yearling, not bred yet and a LaMancha/Pygmy cross due in June. Can't wait to see how she does with the milking!


----------



## Trisha-MN (May 10, 2002)

chamoisee said:


> Wellll......
> 
> I think it can be a personal thing. A lot of it is preference.
> 
> Alpines tend to be very hardy, cold tolerant, good mothers, and tougher than the other breeds I have raised. They're also fairly quiet and come in a wide variety of color patterns, and they tend to milk well. I have heard peopel complain of aggression, but mine have been gentle except for an occasional dud. They also tend to be really intelligent and somewhat naughty.


A lot can vary based on the the individual animals. They each have their own personalities. What Chamoisee said about Alpines - most could apply to Nigerian Dwarf goats also. Our Nigerians have been very hardy, I'd say even hardier than our Alpines and excellent mothers. We have not had any more kidding problems with the NDs than with other breeds, perhaps even less. They have a lot of colors out there although different patterns do tend to be more prominent in herds (e.g. our herd has a lot of buckskins). Their milk is very high butterfat and high protein. We do see occasional aggression within the herd, a dominance thing. There are good milkers and there are others that don't milk so well. We hand milk, so we select for easy to milk teats. They are chatty goats though, not the same call as Nubians but if NDs want to be heard, they will be heard! They are highly intelligent, spunky, playful and mischievous.

As with any dairy goat you need to select for what you want in your herd.

Trisha


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

On the dairy side I have one 3/4 Nubian 1/4 something else, probably Alpine who is very loud (but it doesn't bother me a bit, I think it's funny), she's very sweet, and easy to handle, is great on the milk stand and produces the best tasting milk I've ever had. I also have a purebred LaMancha... very quiet, slightly bossy with other goats but still very sweet and super sweet with people, very good on the stand and also produces fantastic milk. I have a purebred Alpine as well but she hasn't freshened for me yet, (due later this month) she's VERY quiet, very pretty, very friendly. I put her on the stand twice a day in 'order' so she gets used to being up their for her grain and getting handled a bit in preparation. However, I'm curious to see how her milk is. Years ago I had a herd of Alpines. That's all I'd ever owned. They were wonderful goats, and the milk was good, but it had a stronger taste. I was shocked when I just first tasted the Nubie and Lamancha milk this year at how clean and wonderful it tasted. I'll find out in a few weeks if it's a breed thing. I may not be milking my Alpine, just letting her breed with my Boer buck and raise her own kids if her milk is strong like my previous Alpines were. I also have two purebred Nubians but they're only small kids right now. I won't have them milking until next year... but they're noisy. LOL


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

As far as personality, in my opinion, you can't beat Saanens. They are so easy-going and sweet. I think, and I may be wrong or it may be old information, but I believe the Saanen breed is the highest producing overall.

Ask what breed of horse to get, or chicken, or dog, or type of car....... and you're going to have just as many variations of answers!

Janis


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL Red I just got a Nubian/Boer cross bottle baby a few weeks ago and then I had to get her a _brother_ and he is a pure Nubian. So reading this thread has scared me as well. 
But the little girl is quiet smart and sweet as can be. 
The boy on the other hand is a whiney baby. But he loves people and wants to be with you. He follows you like a dog and is a very happy boy. 
I love the Nubian look and the talking is cute to me as well ( most of the time) I just hope they do not grow up to be tempermental.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

I love nubians. Mine can be loud, but doesn't yell unless something is going on. She is a sweetie pie, and nubians have such excellent milk. Plus they are beautiful. I'm suprised to hear they aren't considered too smart. I put Penny up on the milk stand, showed her where the food was and milked away, and after that all I had to do was point from the door and she would run over and hop up there. She also was very quick to learn how to stand when I was teaching her to square up. She also is funny that she won't let her babies eat until she decides it's time to. She will kick the anytime they try. Then suddenly she will call them and crouch down. Let them eat and walk off after a few seconds. 

Towards the end of her pregnancy, she would make "happy noises" while she ate.  

I sold Penny's baby buck, and he's going to a new home Sunday, so I have a feeling I will really get to learn about all this loud nubian stuff. She definately cares about her babies. 

Lamanchas are quiet and sweet. They are a good breed as well IMO, just no ears.  

I have one little toggenburg that hasn't freshened yet. She is a NUT, very fun, I don't think they are all like that though. I think she's unique. I sit on the end of the porch and she comes over smacking in my ear. If the others try to come around he butts at them. She will often come up and stay will us in the yard, while the other goats are off in the woods.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I raise Alpines and wouldn't trade them for anything! I do have two Nubian does, and they're quite nice, but they can be loud. The Alpines are a mischievious gang, but they're so funny it just doesn't matter. 

Ruth


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

If you want a dairy goat for quality milk (and why else would you want one,) of the large breeds the Nubian by far makes the best milk imo. Starts out good and stays good throughout the lactation. Why get a dairy goat for looks or personality then hate the milk bc it's goaty tasting or not consistently good. 
Some nubians are loud, some not. I have one who hardly makes a sound. They're very sweet, and I think what some people are taking for stupid is in fact the reverse. Sorta like the Jersey cow attitude. Smart and opinionated and might give you a little bit of a hard time if they don't agree with your ideas.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

The milk from my Alpines is absolutely delicious!

Ruth


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

That's good to know, Ruth. I have wracked my mind trying to think of what else beside breed it could be because everything is the same here as it was then as far as where they live, and eat... EXCEPT... back then (late 90's) I fed sweetfeed... now I mix my own corn/oats/boss/beetpulp/barley mix AND I feed alfalfa pelts along with the grass/alfalfa hay--possibly that is the big difference in milk taste from before. We used to drink the milk and liked it, and I made cheese a lot from it as well... but I do remember we had to 'get used' to the milk, and it would get 'goaty' fairly quick, either cheese or milk... that's what shocked me so with this milk now from the lamancha and nubie. I'd heard that Nubian milk was richer and sweeter and though maybe that was the reason for the difference in taste.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If you bought a Nubian and you weren't told before hand they are loud, strongwilled, obnoxious, regal, smart, know they are better than any other breed...and this goes for thier breeders also  Than you were lied to.

My girls don't make noise unless...they hear my screen door slam and I may be coming out to the barn. They see me coming out to the barn...they think it's time I should have been out in the barn...I walk away from the barn  I love Nubians although if I had money I would also breed LaManchas again...I am getting a mini-mancha this next weekend so I will have the lamancha voice on the property again.

Nubians don't milk as well as the other breeds, the more butterfat speech is now getting pretty old and likely not true with the improvements of the other breeds, they also don't (unless preprogramed) have wills to milk for months and months like the other breeds, mainly LaManchas in our heat. But everyone wants a Nubian, wives may want a LaMancha but men want their wives to have big Nubians. 

LaManchas are the true homestead breed, and are likely the best for the backyard breeder and they bite, they scrap their bottom teeth on you, bite Nubian ears...well can you blame them they are soo jealous  They were the backbone of our dairy and we crossed all our breeds but Nubians and we never had Obies with them for good sound milkers who milked. Our favorite crosses were LaMancha/Saanen and LaMancha Togg.,

I have milked all the breeds except obies, which I agree 100% with Cham...they should only be in the hands of someone who is a breeder, because the injustice they have been given in my area is sickening...small, frail with udders that should be home behind solid walls, not being paraded in public. Bring down a pretty obie from Kaye White's herd in AK and she wiped the ring here.

Toggs have a very bad rap for their milk, they were bred for this strong milk to make cheese with. I am not a color breed person, the idea of killing a kid because her facial stripe is not long enough...nope don't like colored breeds.

I bred Alpines for 5 minutes, when we dairied the Alpines were mean to the other breeds, it's nothing for breeders of Alpines to have abortions do to fighting. They also don't have good feet as a breed. Without those magnificant udders, which lack fores, they would have their hocks together.

This is all why you visit lots of places, go to a local ADGA show, there are few county shows with good dairy stock at them, you can make one trip and see most of the breeds of dairy goats....like in Lufkin TX this Saturday and Hempstead TX memorial day Saturday. Then make your mind up, don't let anyone talk you into a breed, because you won't be happy with it. Buy from someone doing with the goats what your goal is. Don't buy a milker from someone who lets kids nurse and then dries the does up. If you want tame buy a bottle raised animal. See paperwork before you purchase and make sure the tattoo matches. Get everything you are promised in writing. Vicki


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

We only have Nubians. I absolutely adore them. They are neurotic, but it makes them incredibly sweet, IMO. People who don't know goats (all of our city friends) ALWAYS remark that they had no idea they would be so calm and so "dog-like". (And so large) 

Don't fear the Nubian.


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

hahaha Vicki, I thought only MY LaMancha 'bit ears'. I get such a laugh out of it because it's such an 'unfair' fighting technique on her part cause no one can do it back to her. LMAO


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> You guys are freaking me out!  I'm going to own a couple of Nubians is about a week. Somebody with "good" nubians speak up!
> 
> I have visions of bawling goats 24/7... :Bawling:
> 
> :help: RedTartan



Nah, only bawling when you're outside and not with them...LOL. My billy is super quiet, but my nanny, Lily and her half sister Anabelle can be quite obnoxious. Mostly it's cuz they're feed addicts and the other fact is that they want attention NOW. They love it when I go out and sit with them in the pen  I just can't resist giving those floppy ears a scratch!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, I am gonna give my 2 cents, and it may not be worth that! lol
I mostly have crossbreeds, but I love them all. I have 2 alpine crosses (1 I am milking, one due to kid in 3-4 weeks) one unregistered nubian (milking her right now too), and one saanen cross.
I think my little saanen and my alpines have the greatest personalities! they are like little puppy dogs, follow me around, nibble on me, and are just real sweeties. Well, except my older alpine, she is real bossy with the little (9 mo old) saanen. If my saanen gets her head stuck in the fence, the older girl will butt her and butt her. (have to keep an eye on them!)
I think my nubian is the greatest. Yeah, she has a voice! most of the time it sounds more like a "mooooo" than a goat sound. lol! I call her my little cow when she does that. Mostly, when they are out grazing she is quiet. But, she is quick to let me know when I am late for milking! She is smart, I had no trouble getting her accoustomed to my milking habits, and her only quirk is, she does NOT want me to pause or take my hands off her while milking. She rewards me with a swift kick if I do... I think in time she will get past that too. She loves to come up and just stand by me, waiting for a head rub.  
I love my goaties!
lol!
(the alpine and nubian milk are both sweet and tasty, and don't get goaty too quick)


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks to you too Mamajohnson (ie: the alpine and nubian milk are both sweet and tasty, and don't get goaty too quick). I'm hoping now that it was the sweetfeed I used to feed that made the milk that way. Anxious to try the Alpine's milk next month (she's due like the 28th of this month, and then figuring a few weeks to get rid of all the colustrum and feeding her kids while she builds up her milk supply etc...).


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I have to say that I love my crosses. I have two does that are 3/4 ober 1/4 saanen and they are beautiful, great milkers and very, very sweet. I breed them to a pure Nubian and I LOVE that cross, as well. We kept one doe and she has the nubian noise and craziness but she is our fav. She is smart, social and clearly has a sense of humor.

I'm getting my first nigerian next month so we'll see.

I love crosses - then you have something that hardly anyone else has, not to mention, you can get 'the best of both'. I suppose you risk getting 'the worst of both' as well. ;-)


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

RedTartan said:


> You guys are freaking me out!  I'm going to own a couple of Nubians is about a week. Somebody with "good" nubians speak up!
> 
> I have visions of bawling goats 24/7... :Bawling:
> 
> :help: RedTartan


Don't be afraid of Nubians.  I love my Nubians. But I also breed for calm temperments and yellers don't last around here. By yellers, I mean does that yell for no reason whatever. If I step into sight and a few goats "talk" to me, I don't mind that.....what I mind is when they stand there and scream. So I don't keep any that do that. 
I have whole conversations with my Nubians(and other breeds too). They go something like this:

"How have you been today??"

"Naa"

"Nice sunshine, eh?"

"Naaaaa!"

"Are you about ready to be milked??"

"Naa??"

"Yeah, I'll feed you too."

"Naaaaaaa!!"

"Well, com'on then!"

"Naa-Naa!"

We get along great.  They are sweet, loving, give great milk, aren't hard to keep.

Everyone "clicks" with a different breed or breeds. I "click" with Boers, Nubians and Lamanchas. I can't stand Alpines and I'm not fond of Saanens. Not that they aren't good goats, but they aren't good goats *for me*.

I think the best all-around homestead goat is by far, the Lamancha!!


----------



## CountryHaven (Jul 17, 2005)

LOL at your conversation Emily, I have full length convos with mine too and they talk back. Hubby says when one of them starts talking to HIM then that will be HIS goat, for now they all say 'MA', so they're talking to me, he says, LOL.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

When I put the babies up away from the mom at night, I have to take them away from the main pen, then back around where they are right beside her for the night. Every time I would take them out, they would yell MA! and then she would yell NOOOOO, Ma! NOOOO! Back and forth LOL Makes you feel awful mean.


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

I've onyl ever had Saanens and 1 Alpine. Saanens are my favorite. Sometimes I wish they were colorful though, just for some variety. Saanens are really nice, and mine have always produced average to way above average amounts of milk. Mine also had alot of kids, they hardly ever had singles, many had triplets. Only 2 sets of quads, though. Anyway, I think Saanens are the coolest.  

Saanens: White, large, VERY sweet, personable, quieter, good mothers, but they tend to get sunburned. Mine gave more milk than the Alpine that I had. 

Sables: Like Saanens (They are Saanens, only with a mutant color gene), only not white. Thats what I've heard, anyway, I've never seen one or met one. 

Alpine: Some tend to be more aggressive, they are very smart. Mine could jump a 6 foot fence! But there's some goats who can just jump really high, so maybe it's not an Apine thing. 

LaMancha: Good producers, friendly. I think they look odd without the ears, though. No offense to any LaMancha raisers!! 

Toggenburg: I dont know much about them, but they are supposed to produce alot of milk. I also heard that their milk often has a goaty flavor. 

Nigerian Dwarf: I heard they are good producers for their size, but I dont know why anybody would want an itty bitty goat like that. I guess it makes hoof trimming easier. 

Nubian: They do have the reputation of being loud, though many on this forum insist that its just not so! The ones I know seem kinda featherbrained. Not as much milk as other breeds. The floppy ears are endearing, though.

Oberhaasli: I really dont know anything about them, except they are smaller.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I guess I'll chime in here. First off, I love all my goats, but some are better than others.

I have three milking right now.
1) Polly, a Saanen - delicious milk, she's very quiet (unless she's in heat - then OMG! :baby04: ), calm and sweet (although she did kick the bucket last night, don't know why :flame: ), a great mother.
2) Sara, an Alpine (unregistered - don't know her background) FF - milk is still a little off-flavour (4 weeks), but she is producing lots of it. She rejected one of her twins, but she was a bottle baby herself, and she's a good mom to the other one. I wouldn't call her mean to the others, she's certainly not at the top of the heap. Also very quiet.
3) Angel, 3/4 Nubian-1/4 Alpine - her milk took a while to come "right" last year, but then it was very good. So far this year, she's nursing twins and she's not letting me have very much milk at all! She has plenty, she just won't let it down. :nono: Once I start separating her kids at night, I'm sure I'll get more. She is more talkative than the others, but not terribly so. She likes to hum when she eats, and her little buckling talks too.

My Nigerians are the noisiest of the bunch.


----------

